# Restored Orange Krate Disc



## rusty63 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just picked up this completely restored 72 Orange Disc. Everything has been rechromed - I was told there was $900 worth of chrome work done on this baby. This bike is gorgeous. Got it in a package deal with some other bikes I wanted. Unfortunately I can't keep them all, so this one might be for sale. Or maybe I could just buy a bigger house..


----------



## vastingray (Jan 22, 2017)

That's a beautiful bike


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 31, 2017)

Super clean. Better than it was new. That's a high dollar bike.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

I can see $900 in chrome on this bike. Very nice!!


----------



## SkipBifferty (Feb 1, 2017)

Perfect


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks great ! I spent a year restoring a '68 Apple Kate.  I love original paint bikes , but I also love the way a restored bike sparkles ,as if it just came out of the schwinn bike shop back in the day. I sold the bike just because I didn't ride it but once a year . Can't keep' em all !


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2017)

I see the original pogo on the Apple.


----------

